
Ring has enormous control over the ways police partners can portray its products - srameshc
https://gizmodo.com/everything-cops-say-about-amazons-ring-is-scripted-or-a-1836812538
======
deogeo
So is it legal to bribe public officials to promote your product, without
disclosing they are doing paid promotion?

~~~
klyrs
It's only a crime if the cop doesn't accept the bribe? /s

------
xkcd-sucks
ACAB isn't exactly news at this point

------
purplezooey
Sorry, I already have a middle-aged, nutjob, hoa-crazed neighbor, I don't need
video footage of his perfectly primped yard and cars too.

------
jti107
this is the blueprint for how to get people to not use your products

